# Atlas Miller Vise Crank



## wa5cab (Aug 10, 2016)

Someone either on H-M or on Yahoo was looking for a crank for their miller vise.  But I can't seem to locate either the post or the email.  A bit over a year ago, I bought a vise that wasn't supposed to have the crank.  I found cast iron cranks similar to the original Atlas ones at a place named Carr-Lane and bought three of them (I don't know why I bought three).  They have a 3/8" square drive hole which I guess must fit the vise.  If whomever it was looking wants one of them, I'll sell one,  I'm still trying to find what I paid for them.


----------



## dlane (Aug 10, 2016)

Robert , I seem to Rememberber that thread , I want to say he needed a 1/2" square drive handle
I don't go to yahoo so it must of been here


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks for posting this source. I'm currently looking for this exact thing with the 0.5 hole. 

I'll guess you bought three to fulfill the minimum order.


----------



## Rob (Aug 10, 2016)

I made one out of a boat trail winch handle that I got off ebay.  I flattened 2 sides on a 1/2 bolt and welded it into a 3/4"  3/8 " drive socket.  You could do the same with a 1/2" drive socket.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 11, 2016)

I did manage to find Carr-Lane's catalog.  They no longer make the 3/8" square one.  McMaster has the 1/2" and 5/8" ones, but they are about $50 each.  I'm sure that I didn't pay over $20 each for the ones that I bought and that was within the past two years.  So they are probably available elsewhere for less.  The Carr-Lane part number for the 1/2" square hole one is CL-1-H.  The 3/8" one is just CL-H.

RR, yes, probably whomever I bought them from had a $50 minimum, which would jive with buying three.

I have an original Atlas miller vise.  And as it turned out, I got the original crank with it.  Late this afternoon, I found the box it came in and pulled it and the crank out.  Its drive screw has a 3/8" square drive which the cast steel cranks that I bought all fit.  And as the crank part number is S7-100, so does the shaper vise.


----------



## Randall Marx (Aug 11, 2016)

This may be a little off-topic, so I apologize. I need a crank handle, but for my early 12-inch Atlas lathe crosslide. If anyone has an extra, I would love to get one through whatever needs to be done on this site (classified add or other means).
Thanks!


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 12, 2016)

RM,

FYI, the 10" of the same time period (10D and later) uses the same crank.  Also, the WANTED ads are back in the old FOR SALE area at the bottom of the FORUMS list.  You can post a WANTED ad there as well.


----------

